# Carb quantities Sweet Potato



## JDH (Jul 20, 2007)

Howdy all,

Just re-drafting an up to date bulking diet - thought i'd quiz you on something..

For all the Sweet Potato lovers out there, maybe you'd like to agree with me on whether;

100g of boiled sweet potato, no skin = 18g carbs? So around 400g for a good 70g of carbs?

Sorry to be a pain the ass, but i'd love to know what you all think before i press 'print'!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yep, there's about 18g of carbs per 100g sweet spud (including skin)


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Even when im dieting it looks a boat load of potatoes due to the low carb content in them. Its for this reason i end up on real low daily carbs 'cos i can't get them down me in those ammounts.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

18g of carbs per 100g of sweet spuds!? thats mental!!! you would have to eat loads to get your carb count in!


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

my nutrition book says 22gms... i dont boil them i cook in micro...

Steve


----------



## JDH (Jul 20, 2007)

Captain Hero said:


> 18g of carbs per 100g of sweet spuds!? thats mental!!! you would have to eat loads to get your carb count in!


Good job they're tasty as hell when mashed! 400g for an easy 60g - Mmmm!


----------

